# axes deer



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive heard that axis deer dont like to jump fences .. Is that true and if so how high of a fence would i need to keep axes out of my feed pen and whitetail can still get in.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bowedup said:


> Ive heard that axis deer dont like to jump fences .. Is that true and if so how high of a fence would i need to keep axes out of my feed pen and whitetail can still get in.


Lol, they will jump a fence in a heart beat! 6' and your WT will not get in either!


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

bowedup said:


> Ive heard that axis deer dont like to jump fences .. Is that true and if so how high of a fence would i need to keep axes out of my feed pen and whitetail can still get in.


Pm me and I'm sure I can arrange to limit the Axis population thus allowing more feed for the WT


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

Haa,, thats what i thought, i was asking for my buddie that just got on a lease and the axis were keeping the wt out. Someone told him that and i wanted to ask someone that would know,cause i never hunted a place that was overrun with axis. Sounds like we need to let the air out of a few of them this weekend.


catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, they will jump a fence in a heart beat! 6' and your WT will not get in either!


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

Lol ,,, i know thats right..



TXFPCOACH said:


> Pm me and I'm sure I can arrange to limit the Axis population thus allowing more feed for the WT


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bowedup said:


> Haa,, thats what i thought, i was asking for my buddie that just got on a lease and the axis were keeping the wt out. Someone told him that and i wanted to ask someone that would know,cause i never hunted a place that was overrun with axis. Sounds like we need to let the air out of a few of them this weekend.


Yup, deflate a few of them and they will leave for a while-best meat ever!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You can keep Blackbuck out with a fence, but, not Axis. 

Just start shooting them every time they show up. Either they will get the message or you will get the population WAY down.....either way, problem solved.


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

I am sure if you walk the fenceline, you will clearly see where they (whitetail, axis, etc.) are crossing every day. 

DO NOT SHOOT THE HERD AXIS BUCK. He will be the one that makes your knees go weak and shake uncontrollably. It is far better to leave that to the professionals, like me and TXFPCOACH. 

PM me first and I will offer my services for free. haha


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

I imagine that a few of them will get drilled this weekend. And if that dont work we'll break out the 7mag .


catchysumfishy said:


> Yup, deflate a few of them and they will leave for a while-best meat ever!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bowedup said:


> I imagine that a few of them will get drilled this weekend. And if that dont work we'll break out the 7mag .


Ha, 7 mm Rem. mag.? A mere pop gun to an Axis unless it's head or neck!


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

What ever...Thats funny..



catchysumfishy said:


> Ha, 7 mm Rem. mag.? A mere pop gun to an Axis unless it's head or neck!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bowedup said:


> What ever...Thats funny..


Not funny at all and Serious as a heart beat, their skin is very very thick-if you don't hit the heart and explode it you will be tracking that Axis for a long long way-7mag ain't all that until you get into some long range action!


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

i guess everyone has their opinion but i have shot so many animals with with a 7 mag its not even funny. I promise you when it blows a whole through both lungs its not going very far. I have shot several with a bow and never lost a one so i know the mag will do the trick.


catchysumfishy said:


> Not funny at all and Serious as a heart beat, their skin is very very thick-if you don't hit the heart and explode it you will be tracking that Axis for a long long way-7mag ain't all that until you get into some long range action!


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Axis*

I agree with Bowed up on the 7mag issue! It is plenty big enough to let the air out of an Axis. In fact, I have harvested more than 10 Axis deer all with a 30-06! I sure would like to put one in the crosshairs of my new 300 win mag!!! Can you say...Big Buck Down!!!
Good luck, 
hope ya get one, or two, or three, or four...well...you get the picture! 
That is some good eating!!! 
Good Luck,
Joe


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DeerSlayer said:


> I agree with Bowed up on the 7mag issue! It is plenty big enough to let the air out of an Axis. In fact, I have harvested more than 10 Axis deer all with a 30-06! I sure would like to put one in the crosshairs of my new 300 win mag!!! Can you say...Big Buck Down!!!
> Good luck,
> hope ya get one, or two, or three, or four...well...you get the picture!
> That is some good eating!!!
> ...


Ok, y'all calm down Lol 30-06 will do a better job on one than a 7mag any day! We all have our opinions and mine is that the 7mm rem mag is an un reliable caliber-been there ,done that! I would rather use my .22-.250 than a 7 mag of any brand! Knock 'em dead and stack that freezer up!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

That's why I shoot a .300 WBY Mag. I haven't found anything it won't kil yet.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> That's why I shoot a .300 WBY Mag. I haven't found anything it won't kil yet.


My favorite caliber! However the cartridges are just a little pricey Lol!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, but, I found the Hornady Customs 150gr with the new Super Shock Tip for 27.99 at Cabelas. Talk about a steal. I was paying around 60.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> Yes, but, I found the Hornady Customs 150gr with the new Super Shock Tip for 27.99 at Cabelas. Talk about a steal. I was paying around 60.


You purchased every box they had didn't you? :tongue:


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yes.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*300 Wby*

I have one sitting in the safe for 10 years now. It's a beaut, a Colt Sauer. I have never fired it, been too afraid. I heard when you shoot it you get meat at both ends!!!! LMVVVFAO!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

steverino said:


> I have one sitting in the safe for 10 years now. It's a beaut, a Colt Sauer. I have never fired it, been too afraid. I heard when you shoot it you get meat at both ends!!!! LMVVVFAO!


A lot of that depends on the rifle in this day and time, i had a .300 win mag in a Ruger #1 that would dislocate yer shoulder and then i Purchased a kimber and it is milder than a .308! Nice gun you have there!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got a Weatherby Mark V, with the muzzle brake it kicks about like a .243. And when you shoot something, there's definately meat on the receiving end. It does damage, I've shot about 20 deer with it and none of them ran. I love it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> I've got a Weatherby Mark V, with the muzzle brake it kicks about like a .243. And when you shoot something, there's definately meat on the receiving end. It does damage, I've shot about 20 deer with it and none of them ran. I love it.


Muzzle break? You sisssy....:slimer:


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

When I bought the gun I took it to get some trigger work done and boresighted and the guy asked if I wanted it. I told him no, took it to the range and I sighted it in. I left the range and went straight back to the gunsmith and had it installed. I'm not a big guy and I swear that gun tore something up in my shoulder. It ain't been right ever since!! LOL


----------

